# Facebook account



## wal (14 September 2014)

Hallo. Von einer Freundin wurde ein Fake Profil in facebook erstellt. Ich habe Nachrichten von dem fake profil bekommen das mein Freund fremd geht usw.
Ich habe die Nachrichten gelöscht. Der Fake Account wurde gelöscht. Kann man das irgendwie herausbekommen wer das war? Schafft sowas ein computer Spezialist?


----------



## Hippo (14 September 2014)

Vergiß es ...
Technisch wohl möglich, praktisch als Normalbürger ...
Spart euch die Nerven und macht mit der Kohle die da investieren müßtet ne bombastische Fete.
In solchen Fällen ist "Nicht mal ignorieren" die beste Strategie - so schwer wie es auch fällt.
Stichwort "Streisand Effekt"


----------



## Heiko (14 September 2014)

Sowas schafft höchstens die Polizei weil der Computerspezialist von Facebook die notwendigen Daten überhaupt nicht bekommen würde.


----------

